# 2011 AW 335d w/a fresh coat of Hard Candy! PICS



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Santa brought me some DoDo Juice Hard Candy, so last night I decided to wash, clay and wax the d. I applied the Hard Candy with my bare hands, it went on so silky smooth; felt like I was massaging my car. Of course as soon as I pull it out of the garage to take some pictures it starts snowing (hence the white specs)! 

I am not photo guru, pics were taken with a Cannon point and shoot camera so please be gentle.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks good! I never heard of Hard Candy before- will have to look that up.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

ncbuckeye said:


> Looks good! I never heard of Hard Candy before- will have to look that up.


Thanks. It's by DoDo Juice http://www.dodojuice.com/


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

BTW, you can buy it here! http://www.detailedimage.com/Wax-C16/


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

That black piece under the front bumper cover, is that factory or something you added?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks nice. I have a jar of dodo juice blue velvet pro and I'm still making up my mind about it. I've also used the Einszett and so far I think I prefer it to the dodo juice. I might give Zymol Carbon a try.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> That black piece under the front bumper cover, is that factory or something you added?


I added it. It's a carbon fiber spoiler. It's great you thought it might be factory! Trying to keep it clean and oem "like." :thumbup:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

3ismagic# said:


> Looks nice. I have a jar of dodo juice blue velvet pro and I'm still making up my mind about it. I've also used the Einszett and so far I think I prefer it to the dodo juice. I might give Zymol Carbon a try.


Thanks. I really like the Dodo juice line of products esp the Hard Candy for AW. Have not tried the Einszett yet.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> I added it. It's a carbon fiber spoiler. It's great you thought it might be factory! Trying to keep it clean and oem "like." :thumbup:


How much was it and what was the level of difficulty to have it put on?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Very Nice indeed


----------



## 831Doug (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the look of the front spoiler as well. Where did you get it?

The rear spoiler is really subtle, but is a nice touch. Is that from BMW?


----------

